# HOWTO - Jak zainstalować ebuild spoza portage?

## _troll_

Wersja: 1.0.1

update:

16.08.2004 - poprawione literówki (thx dmr)

Jak zainstalować ebuild spoza standardowego drzewa portage?

Celem tego HOWTO jest pokazanie jak zainstalować w gentoo pakiety, do których ebuildów nie ma w dystrybucyjnym drzewie portage, a które różni ludzie umieszczają w Internecie. Podczas pisania trochę się rozbuchało. Oprócz suchego tekstu 'jak to zrobić' wyszedł z tego maleńki podręcznik, ale mam nadzieję, że Wam się to przyda.

Po kolei:

1. Przygotwanie portage do obsługi naszego drzewka

W pliku /etc/make.conf znajduje się zmienna PORTDIR_OVERLAY, będąca standardowo zahashowana

```
# PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"
```

Edytujemy plik ulubionym edytorem tekstowym (vim, nano, joe, pico,.....) i odhashowujemy ją

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"
```

Wartością tej zmiennej jest ścieżka bezwzględna do katalogu, w którym będziemy umieszczać znalezione w Internecie ebuildy. W wyborze katalogu mamy (prawie) pełną dowolność – jeśli ktoś czuje taką potrzebę, to może to być nawet katalog /root/portage (absolutnie odradzam ze względów bezpieczeństwa). Przyznam jednak, że ta domyślna wartość j.w. jest wszystkim czego potrzebujecie.

Gdzie nie można umieszczać  PORTDIR_OVERLAY? W jednym katalogu, wraz ze wszystkimi jego podkatalogami, nie powinniście tego robić – w /usr/portage. Jeśli wrzucicie tam własne / znalezione ebuildy, to przy najbliższym

```
emerge sync
```

(czyli podczas aktualizacji oryginalnego portage), utracicie wszystko co tam umieściliście. Jest tak, ponieważ podczas sync'owania, emerge sprawdza listing plików na serwerze, z którego ściąga aktualizację. Następnie ściąga nowe pliki i umieszcza je 'gdzie trzeba'. Po tych operacjach rozpoczyna czyszczenie starych plików, których nie znalazł na serwerze; robi to, (głównie po to) by oszczędzić miejsce na dysku. Stąd – jeśli umieścicie tutaj jakieś własne ebuildy lub nawet całe katalogi, wszystko zostanie skasowane przy najbliższej aktualizacji; szansa, że to co umieściliście znajdzie się szybko w portage jest wątpliwa, więc całkowicie odradzam.

W dalszej części tekstu gdy będę się odwoływał do katalogu /usr/local/portage, to tak naprawdę będę miał na myśli to co kryje się pod zmienną  PORTDIR_OVERLAY. Jeśli postanowiliście wybrać inny katalog – pamiętajcie o tym i stosownie podmieniajcie jego nazwę.

Dzięki uwadze Poe (kilka postów niżej): dobrze, aby wartość PORTDIR_OVERLAY była ujęta w cudzysłowia. Różne powłoki zachowają się troszeczkę inaczej podczas czytania tej wartości bez cudzysłowiów. Na dzis dzien może to nie tworzyć żadnych problemów, jednak aby ustrzec się przed ew. problemami przyszłości dodajmy je.

Chętnych do pogłębięnia wiedzy o powłokach linuxa odsyłam pod adres : http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/HOWTO-INDEX/os.html#OSSHELL , gdzie można się trochę dowiedzieć o swoim shellu.

Po tym przydługim wstępie idziemy dalej.

2. Umieszczamy ebuild w 'nowym drzewku'

Znalezione w Internecie ebuildy są (przeważnie) dwojakiego rodzaju – albo znajdziecie 'suchy' plik pakiet.ebuild, albo archiwum pakiet.tar.gz (czy też pakiet.tar.bz2). Różnica między nimi nie jest wielka, jednak w pierwszym przypadku, zanim będzie można przystąpić do instalacji, należy jeszcze zrobić pewną dodatkową czynność.

Na początek o organizacji drzewka. Do katalogu o ścieżce jak w naszym PORTDIR_OVERLAY nie wrzucamy po kolei ebuildów jak leci. W tym 'nakładanym portage' musimy zachować tę samą organizację pakietów w katalogi, jak jest to zrobione w przypadku oryginalnego drzewa.

Weźmy przykład – mamy ebuild dla mplayer'a, który możemy znaleźć na gentoo.pl w dziale download (żeby nie szukać – http://www.gentoo.pl/ebuild/mplayer-1.0_pre4-r3.ebuild). Nie możemy go umieszczać od tak w /usr/local/portage. Należy mu stworzyć katalog jak w oryginalnym drzewie. W tym przypadku będzie to /usr/local/portage/media-video/mplayer. Tworzymy katalog

```
mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/media-video/mplayer
```

a następnie kopiujemy do niego ebuild mplayer'a.

Proste i pomaga walczyć z bałaganem.

Teraz dwa przypadki:

a) ściągneliśmy archiwum tar.gz

Zazwyczaj, gdy ktoś umieszcza W Internecie ebuild w archiwum (tar.gz lub tar.bz2) to oprócz samego ebuilda umieszcza tam także kilka innych potrzebnych plików. Najważniejsze z nich to  *Quote:*   

> Manifest
> 
> files/digest-nazwapakietu-wersja

 

zawierające listę oraz sumy kontrolne plików do ściągnięcia.

Niech za przykład posłuży ebuild z polskimi stronami podręcznika man, który możemy znaleźć na gentoo.pl - http://www.gentoo.pl/ebuild/man-pl.tar.gz . Po rozpakowaniu

```
tar -zxpvf man-pl.tar.gz
```

widzimy już gotową, strukturę katalogów dla naszego portage. Umieszczamy wszystko w /usr/local/portage . Jeśli wszystko się zgadza i nie popełniliście błędu, to po wydaniu komendy

```
ls -R /usr/local/portage/app-i18n/manpages-pl/
```

dostaniecie coś takiego:

```
/usr/local/portage/app-i18n/manpages-pl/:

files  Manifest  manpages-pl-20040401.ebuild

/usr/local/portage/app-i18n/manpages-pl/files:

digest-manpages-pl-20040401
```

Ebuild z manami jest gotów do instalacji. Proste, prawda?

b) ściągneliśmy sam plik ebuild

W przypadku 'gołego' ebuilda, musimy sobie Manifest i digest wygenerować sami (bez tego emerge nie pozwoli na instalację).

Wykorzystajmy jako przykład ebuild mplayer'a.

Po utworzeniu katalogu j.w., kopiujemy do niego ebuild oraz wchodzimy do niego

```
cp mplayer-1.0_pre4-r3.ebuild /usr/local/portage/media-video/mplayer

cd /usr/local/portage/media-video/mplayer
```

Do generacji wspomnianych plików służy narzędzie ebuild. Wykonujemy:

```
ebuild mplayer-1.0_pre4-r3.ebuild digest
```

(nie zapomnijcie o opcji 'digest' na końcu!) W tym momencie emerge ściągnie wymagane pliki (to może potrwać, w zależności od szybkości waszego łącza i wielkości samych plików), a następnie utworzy Manifest oraz digest ze stosowną zawartością (to zwykłe pliki tekstowe – każdy edytor tekstowy je odczyta).

Normalnie byłoby to wszystko co jest potrzebne do instalacji. Jako ćwiczenie z generacji digest'a polecam, np. ściągnąć sobie ebuild do wielokrotnie wymienianych i polecanych na forum love-sources (jeszcze jedna 'wersja' jądra linuxa ze sporą ilością patch'y); adres pod którym znajdziecie ebuild: http://www.public.iastate.edu/~jpcox/love-sources-2.6.6-r5.ebuild (najnowsza dostępna wersja, gdy pisałem to HOWTO), a katalog (w którym powinniście umieścić ebuild) to /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources. Mam nadzieję, że pójdzie bez problemu.

Po wykonaniu polecenia ebuild, love-sources są gotowe do instalacji.

W przypadku mplayer'a z gentoo.pl, należy jeszcze ściągnąć dodatkowy patch na gtk2, wymagany do instalacji (chyba, że nie korzystacie z gtk2), który znajdziecie pod adresem http://www.gentoo.pl/ebuild/mplayer-1.0-gtk2.patch oraz dołożyć patch'e z oryginalnego mplayer'a. Wszytkie dodatkowe pliki standardowo umieszcza się w podkatalogu files (w naszym przypadku będzie to /usr/local/portage/media-video/mplayer/files). Dlaczego kolejny podkatalog? Żeby zachować (względny) porządek w katalogach ebuildów. Dobrze, więc ściągamy ten patch, umieszczamy go w podkatalogu wraz z kilkoma plikami, które zapożyczymy z gentoo'owego mplayer'a:

```
mv mplayer-1.0-gtk2.patch /usr/local/portage/media-video/mplayer/files

cp /usr/portage/media-video/mplayer/files/mencoder-segfault.patch /usr/local/portage/media-video/mplayer/files

cp /usr/portage/media-video/mplayer/files/mplayer-0.90-coreutils-fixup.patch /usr/local/portage/media-video/mplayer/files

cp /usr/portage/media-video/mplayer/files/mplayer-1.0_pre4-alsa-gcc34.patch /usr/local/portage/media-video/mplayer/files

cp /usr/portage/media-video/mplayer/files/mga-kernel-2.6.patch /usr/local/portage/media-video/mplayer/files

cp /usr/portage/media-video/mplayer/files/mplayer.desktop /usr/local/portage/media-video/mplayer/files
```

Jeśli o niczym nie zapomnieliście to mplayer jest już gotowy do instalacji.

3. Instalujemy pakiet

Tutaj nie ma już o czym za bardzo pisać. Instalacja jest identyczna, jak dla plików z oryginalnego portage.

```
emerge pakiet
```

zainstaluje co chcecie. Jednakże jest różnica (drobna). Po wykonaniu:

```
emerge -vb love-srouces -p
```

otrzymacie coś takiego (XXXX będzie sumarycznym rozmiarem plików do ściągnięcia):

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/love-sources-2.6.6-r5  -build  XXXX kB [1] 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage
```

W ostatniej linijce emerge podpowiada nam, że pakiet pochodzi z 'dodatkowego drzewa' portage. Dalej - podczas instalacji, listowania informacji, czy też usuwania – dla użytkownika jest to przezroczyste i nie widzi on żadnej różnicy.

W przypadku ebuildów, dla których istnieją w systemie dwie wersje – w oryginalnym portage oraz w naszym – emerge wybiera wg prostego kryterium:

1)jeśli jeden z ebuildów odnosi się do nowszej wersji – wybierz go

2)jeśli oba ebuildy odnoszą się do tej samej wersji pakietu, zainstaluj wersję z PORTDIR_OVERLAY

Punkt 2 jest dość istotny – emerge zakłada, że wiemy co trzymamy w systemie.

Jako literaturę dla spragnionych wiedzy polecam manuale do portage (na gento.pl znajdziecie tłumaczenia) oraz strony podręcznika man (emerge, ebuild).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## yemu

Fajne HOW-TO! 

Wlasnie zapuscilem sobie swiezego Mplayerka z obsluga Matroska  :Smile: 

Pozdro

Y

----------

## _troll_

 *yemu wrote:*   

> Fajne HOW-TO!

 

Ciesze sie, ze komus sie przydalo!  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Torin_

Zajebiste faq naprawde mi sie podoba tylko szczerze mowiac ja piszac takie teksty to nie korzystam z polskim znakow jezykowych przede wszsytkim zachowuje ladna widocznosc artykulu przy posranych przelgadkah (czytaj IE)  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *Torin_ wrote:*   

> Zajebiste faq naprawde mi sie podoba tylko szczerze mowiac ja piszac takie teksty to nie korzystam z polskim znakow jezykowych przede wszsytkim zachowuje ladna widocznosc artykulu przy posranych przelgadkah (czytaj IE) 

 

Jeśli coś jest nieczytelne to powiedz - sprobuje podmienic.

BTW. ja wlasnie takie teksty pisze z pl_iterkami, a normalnie raczej sie nimi nie przejmuje  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Poe

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Po kolei:
> 
> 1. Przygotwanie portage do obsługi naszego drzewka
> ...

 

Nie jestem pewny do końca, ale czy ścieżka nie powinna być w " "?

zamiast 

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

```

winno być

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

```

bo z tego co zauważłem, w make.conf WSZYSTKO po znaku = jest w " " ujęte, takze to też chyba powinno być. czy mylę się?

----------

## _troll_

 *Poe wrote:*   

> zamiast 
> 
> ```
> PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage
> ```
> ...

 

I tak i nie (bardziej enigmatycznie nie potrafie  :Wink:  ).

Nie : wiekszosc obecnych powlok (bash, sh i chyba takze zsh) poprawnie zinterpretuja ta wielkosc i nie sa im potrzebne cudzyslowia.

Tak : niestety istnieja powloki, ktore tego nie potrafia i faktycznie, powinno sie zabiezpieczyc na taka ewentualnosc. Glownym problemem jest tutaj emerge - nie wiadomo, czy za miesiac / rok nie wymienia mu powloki na taka, ktora tego nie potrafi poprawnie rozwinac.

Konkluzja : na dzis nie jest to _wymagane_, ale masz calkowita racje - moze sie przydac i nalezy to tak ujac (na te wszelka ewentualnosc).

Poporawiam howto. Thx za info.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

_troll_ - proponuje dopisac do how-to jak korzystac z wielu drzewek, np. ja mam dwa drzewka:

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/nelchael /usr/local/portage/local"

```

(co w ktorym siedzi jest niewazne w tej chwili)

EDIT: w tym przypadku cudzyslowy sa jak najmilej widziane  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> _troll_ - proponuje dopisac do how-to jak korzystac z wielu drzewek, np. ja mam dwa drzewka:

 

Tutaj to juz chyba bedzie przesada. Howto daje pewien poglad jak sobie radzic z ebuildami z zewnatrz, natomiast....

Trzebaby jakos zrobic prosty i przyjemny podrecznik do portage, a przy tym juz dosc rozbudowany... Na 'naszym' forum (polskojezyczna czesc only  :Wink:  ) pojawilo sie juz duzo pytan o dzialanie portage. Chyba trzebaby cos wiekszego zrobic, ale do tego sam nie usiade... To by po prostu zjadlo resztki mojego wolnego czasu...

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Chyba trzebaby cos wiekszego zrobic, ale do tego sam nie usiade... To by po prostu zjadlo resztki mojego wolnego czasu...
> 
> 

 

Za duzo tez go nie mam, ale chetnie pomoge  :Smile: 

----------

## Uzytkownik

Chciałbym stworzyć własnego e-builda (a może jest: mozila-firefox + i10n).

Jak to zrobić?

----------

## nelchael

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=1

----------

## rofro

a co zrobić z ebuildami które jeszcze nie są w drzewku? do jakiego katalogu wrzucić?

np. fyre

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=58239

wrzuciłem fyre-0.7.ebuild

do ~/portage/media-gfx/fyre

potem digest i działa, ale nie wiem czy to właściwy sposób   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nelchael

Tez do OVERLAY'a go  :Smile: 

----------

## wesol

Po przeczytaniu nadal nie wiem jak mam zainstalowac kadu https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-258828.html. Rzpakowalem i wkleilem z do /usr/local/portage. W konsoli wpisuje

```
emerge kadu -p 
```

 i mam tylko kadu-0.3.8 :Sad:  . W /wtc/make.conf nie maialem  zahashowanej  :Shocked:  , tylko musialem dospisac, nie jest to nic strasznego, ale moze tak byc nie powinno. Po wpisaniu emerge kadu-0.4.0 -p 

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! Problem in net-im/kadu-0.4.0 dependencies.

!!! "Specific key requires an operator (net-im/kadu-0.4.0) (try adding an '=')" exceptions

```

Dodam ze mam gnome, i moze dlatego nie da sie zainstalowac ?

To nakoniec zadam takie pytanie, jakim poleceniem instluje sie kadu ? emerge kadu czy  emerge kadu-0.4.0 ?

pozdro

wesol

----------

## _troll_

a jak dasz

```
emerge =kadu-0.4.0
```

to co wypisze?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## wesol

nie stety nadal nic 

```
Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=kadu-0.4.0".

```

 nie wiem dlaczego nie widzi, na dowod ze mam  :Wink:  

```
 # ls -R /usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu/

/usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu/:

Manifest  files  kadu-0.4.0_pre20050315.ebuild

/usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu/files:

digest-kadu-0.4.0_pre20050315

```

----------

## bacouch

A jak dasz 

```
emerge -av =net-im/kadu-4.0.0_prexxxxxx
```

xxxxxx to wersja ebuilda ktorego sciognoles (zgaduje ze 20050315).

----------

## wesol

No to juz duzy krok, ale jeszcze troche musze przejsc  :Wink:  

```
root@boatanchor wsl # emerge -av =net-im/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050315

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050315 [0.3.8] -debug -icons_alt_cryst -icons_crystal16 -icons_crystal22 -icons_gg3d -icons_noia16 -icons_nuvola16 -icons_nuvola22 -icons_old_default -icons_piolnet -icons_real_gg -kde -module_account_management -module_alsa_sound -module_amarok -module_ao_sound -module_arts_sound -module_autoaway -module_autoresponder -module_bookmark -module_config_wizard -module_dcopexport -module_default_sms -module_desktop_docking -module_dsp_sound -module_echo -module_encryption -module_esd_sound -module_ext_info -module_ext_sound -module_filedesc -module_iwait4u -module_kde_transparency -module_led_notify -module_mail -module_miastoplusa_sms -module_nas_sound -module_pcspeaker -module_speech -module_spellchecker -module_spy -module_tabs -module_tcl_scripting -module_voice -module_weather -module_window_notify -module_wmaker_docking -module_x11_docking -module_xmms -module_xosd_notify -pheaders -script_chess -script_firewall -sms_gadget 0 kB [1]

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050315 to /

!!! Digest verification Failed:

!!!    /usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050315.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

>>> Please ensure you have sync'd properly. Please try 'emerge sync' and

>>> optionally examine the file(s) for corruption. A sync will fix most cases.

```

 a i emerge sync nie pomaga  :Confused:   :Mad:  , nie wiem czy to powineinem juz oddac w "rece" autora tego ebuilda, jak uwarzacie ?

----------

## Dawid159

 *wesol wrote:*   

> Po wpisaniu emerge kadu-0.4.0 -p

  A dlaczego nie dasz po prostu emerge kadu  :Wink:  Spróbuj też wywalić wszystkie pliki dotyczące kadu z /usr/portage/distfiles niech się ściągną jeszcze raz  :Wink: 

----------

## wesol

Juz zainstalowalem, nie wiem co mu pomoglo  :Wink:  , bo wsumnie nic innego nie zrobilem jak emerge sync (kilkanascie raz) i rebooty.

Kadu dziala ale nie mam wszystkich modolow  :Evil or Very Mad:  , nie mam nawet ikonek  :Shocked: 

Dzieki !!!

----------

## bacouch

 *wesol wrote:*   

> Juz zainstalowalem, nie wiem co mu pomoglo  , bo wsumnie nic innego nie zrobilem jak emerge sync (kilkanascie raz) i rebooty.
> 
> Kadu dziala ale nie mam wszystkich modolow  , nie mam nawet ikonek 
> 
> Dzieki !!!

 Dla kazdego modulu i ikonek musisz odpowiednio poustawiac USE.Ja mam na przyklad w /etc/portage/packages.use

```
net-im/kadu icons_crystal22 icons_gg3d icons_noia16 icons_nuvola22 icons_piolnet icons_real_gg module_desktop_docking module_spy module_x11_docking pheaders module_iwait4u
```

----------

## rofro

Może dodać taką wskazówkę, że digest robimy aż skopiujemy ebuild i także patche do files

----------

## _troll_

 *rofro wrote:*   

> Może dodać taką wskazówkę, że digest robimy aż skopiujemy ebuild i także patche do files

 plz - jestem starej daty (przyznaje  :Wink:  ) - ale takiego info aby NIE WIDAC?!?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## rofro

Jakoś nie widzę tego info, a jak ktoś niubi jest to może nie zrozumieć dlaczego nie ma w manifeście patcha który właśnie dograł.

Przydałoby się takie info dodać do punktu b) ściągneliśmy sam plik ebuild, że przed digestem wrzucamy ebuild i inne pliki jak patche, etc.

----------

## sekretarz

Przeciez ebuild do kadu-0.4.0 jest juz w portage, od dawna.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## _troll_

 *rofro wrote:*   

> Jakoś nie widzę tego info, a jak ktoś niubi jest to może nie zrozumieć dlaczego nie ma w manifeście patcha który właśnie dograł.
> 
> Przydałoby się takie info dodać do punktu b) ściągneliśmy sam plik ebuild, że przed digestem wrzucamy ebuild i inne pliki jak patche, etc.

 a info o brakujacych patchach dla ebuilldu do mplayera??

@sekretarz: zapewne nie chodzi o 'waniliowe' kadu

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## sekretarz

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @sekretarz: zapewne nie chodzi o 'waniliowe' kadu
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

W portage nie jest takie calkiem wanilla ;> Po prostu obciety z wyboru niepotrzebnych modulow, np. echo i dostosowany do globalnych flag USE w gentoo.

----------

## rofro

no tak, jest w punkcie b) przypadek gdy ściągneliśmy ebuild z gentoo.pl. Kopiujemy patche do files i inne pliki, potem, następuje wykaz komend jak mv, cp, cp i nie ma już o tym że jeszcze raz trzeba zrobić digest. A takie info uważam powinno być od razu na początku punktu b). Po prostu dla mnie było to nie jasne kiedyś i myślałem żeby tak poprawić

----------

## marek_c

No dobra. Mam ebuild do Gnome-Commander ze strony http://www.nongnu.org/gcmd/index.html#download i nie wiem jaki katalog utworzyć. Próbowałem gnome-base, gnome-extra, ale domyslam sie, ze chodzi o jakis app-costam.

Wykonuje instrukcje:

```
root@Gentoo gnome-extra # ebuild gnome-commander-1.0.1-r1.ebuild digest

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'portage/gnome-commander-1.0.1-r1' not specified:!!!            None

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'portage/gnome-commander-1.0.1-r1' not specified:!!!            None

doebuild(): aux_get() error reading portage/gnome-commander-1.0.1-r1; aborting.
```

Jak widac powyzej nie bardzo dziala.  :Crying or Very sad:  POMOCY!  :Sad: 

----------

## moniek

Sprawdz czy masz wpis

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"
```

w /etc/make.conf

----------

## _troll_

katalog_kategorii/nazwa_pakietu/nazwa_pakietu.ebuild (pierwsza nazwa_pakietu jest katalogiem!!)

jesli dobrze widze to dales plik do gnome-extra (katalog_kategorii) i w nim bezposrednio umiescieles plik ebuild, co nie jest zgodne z portage, ani z howto  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## deemer

mam tak:

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/home/deemer/Desktop/ebuilds"

w nim utworzylem katalog kde-base a w nim knetstats-1.3 umieszczajac w nim plik : knetstats-1.3.ebuild

robie : ebuild knetstats-1.3.ebuild digest 

i dostaje komunikat :

```

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'kde-base/knetstats-1.3' not specified:

!!!            None

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'kde-base/knetstats-1.3' not specified:

!!!            None

doebuild(): aux_get() error reading kde-base/knetstats-1.3; aborting.

```

Co jest grane prosze pomocy!! :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## damjanek

przeczytaj jeszcze raz informacje na temat uzywania PORTDIR_OVERLAY i sam rozwiazesz swoj problem... w ramach podpowiedzi: najpierw kategoria, pozniej nazwa aplikacji, dopiero pozniej sam ebuild z konkretna wersja...

----------

## deemer

ok juz poszlo  :Smile:  tak katalog z wersja to byl caly problem:)

WIELKIE DZIEKI!!!

Pozdrawiam

----------

## vutives

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Niech za przykład posłuży ebuild z polskimi stronami podręcznika man, który możemy znaleźć na gentoo.pl - http://www.gentoo.pl/ebuild/man-pl.tar.gz . Po rozpakowaniu
> 
> ```
> ...

  jak to mam tam umieścić?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Pablord wrote:*   

>  jak to mam tam umieścić? 

 

Przenieść lub skopiować?   :Wink: 

Btw. miło, że jest ktoś jeszcze z O-ki.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## vutives

Dobra, tyle to i ja wiedziałem. Ale skąd? Gdzie to jest rozpakowane?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

W katalogu w którym siedziałeś jak to rozpakowywałeś.

----------

